# Midwest Cigar Summit Sep 5th & 6th



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

Just wondering if any one is going?

http://www.midwestcigarsummit.com/


----------



## PullMyFinger (Aug 5, 2006)

I will be there if everything going on in my life stays status quo.


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

PullMyFinger said:


> I will be there if everything going on in my life stays status quo.


Excellent, let me know if you want to meet up and have a smoke.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

i'll be there as well

k


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drill said:


> i'll be there as well
> 
> k


$hit, I gotta work both nights.....Missin' a chance to herf with Kerry.


----------



## PullMyFinger (Aug 5, 2006)

Since I don't believe there is going to be a LOL herf this year, this will be it for me. But like I said, it depends on if things stay the way they are right now.


----------

